
Tech companies: Stop pretending to care about Black people - duck
https://www.fastcompany.com/90512426/tech-companies-caring-about-black-lives-matter-is-too-little-too-late
======
oyra
They should not care about black, or white, or female, or male people. What
they should care about is hiring the best fit to their needs, regardless of
skin color, sex, etc. It is up to the people, regardless, white, black, or
whatever, to became the best, to demonstrate and use their ability not a color
of their skin.

